# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  Διάδρομος Weslo s5

## Mimis3610

Γεια σε όλους σας... εχω ένα θέμα με το διάδρομο της Weslo cadence s5..Ενώ ξεκινάει κανονικά και μπορεί να αναπτύξει όλη την ταχύτητα κανονικά αλλά χωρίς να είμαι εγω επάνω μόλις ανέβω μετά απαο δυο τρία λεπτά σταματάει εντελώς.αν τον κλείσω και τον ξανά ξεκινήσω πάλι τα ίδια..στην αρχή που ξεκίνησε αυτό μετά λιγεσ Διακοπές μου έκαψε την πλακέτα και αναγκαστικά να την αλλάξω με μια που βρήκα στο eBay αλλά το  πρόβλημα επιμένει..το διάδρομο τον εχω γύρω στα δέκα χρόνια αλλά τον εχω χρσησιμοποιησει δυο τρία.. του έριξα αρκτετο σπρέι στον ιμάντα μήπως είναι από εκεί αλλά τα ίδια..να τα έπαιξε το μοτέρ;.. αλλά πάλι αμα είχε πρόβλημα γιατί δουλεύει χωρίς φορτιο κανονικά;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

(προκαταβολικά είμαι άσχετος με τους διαδρόμους ) 



> αλλά πάλι αμα είχε πρόβλημα γιατί δουλεύει χωρίς φορτιο κανονικά;


Αν το πάρουμε γενικόλογα το μοτέρ ξεπερνά με φορτίο τα όρια αντοχής λειτουργίας (Αμπέρ? ) και λογικά θα έχει κάποια προστασία ή επόμενο είναι να σου κάψει πλακέτα που πιθανόν είναι πλακέτα ελέγχου τροφοδοσίας . Άρα κάποιες τριβές παραπανίσιες θα είναι το κύριο πρόβλημα (μηχανικό πρόβλημα με τριβές?) 



> του έριξα αρκτετο σπρέι στον ιμάντα μήπως είναι από εκεί


1η φορά ακούω ιμάντας να θέλει "σπρέυ" (άντε να είναι γρανάζι / ρουλεμάν / άξονας το καταλαβαίνω , για να εμποδίσει τυχόν τριβές ) αλλά στον ιμάντα θέλουμε το αντίθετο !!!

----------


## pourpou

*1η φορά ακούω ιμάντας να θέλει "σπρέυ" (άντε να είναι γρανάζι / ρουλεμάν / άξονας το καταλαβαίνω , για να εμποδίσει τυχόν τριβές ) αλλά στον ιμάντα θέλουμε το αντίθετο* !!![/QUOTE]ο ιμαντας εχει ενα ραουλο στην αρχη και ενα ραουλο στο τελος ενω στο κεντρο που παταει ο ανθρωπος απο κατω εχει λαμαρινα,για να μην υπαρχουν μεγαλες τριβες αναμεσα στον ιμαντα και την λαμαρινα επιβαλεται η λιπανση ανα τακτα διαστηματα.αν μεινει καιρο χωρις λιπανση ειναι αιτια καταστροφης του μοτερ ή και της πλακετας.
στη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση ισως και να εχει αρπαξει το μοτερ και με φορτιο να τραβαει παραπανω αμπερ

----------


## Mimis3610

Δηλαδή το πιο σωστό είναι να βγάλω το μοτέρ και να το πάω για έλεγχο;


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## pourpou

εγω απ το μοτερ θα ξεκινουσα,τωρα το θεμα ειναι που να το πας για ελεγχο,εισαι βλεπω απο λαμια;αν ναι μπορεις για αρχη να το πας στον τσιμπονιδη γιαννη,ειναι στη μεγαλου αλεξανδρου οπως κατεβαινεις δεξια μετα τον ζαβλαγκα με τα εργαλεια στριβεις δεξια στο στενο,αν δεν βγαλεις ακρη τα ξαναλεμε

----------


## Mimis3610

> εγω απ το μοτερ θα ξεκινουσα,τωρα το θεμα ειναι που να το πας για ελεγχο,εισαι βλεπω απο λαμια;αν ναι μπορεις για αρχη να το πας στον τσιμπονιδη γιαννη,ειναι στη μεγαλου αλεξανδρου οπως κατεβαινεις δεξια μετα τον ζαβλαγκα με τα εργαλεια στριβεις δεξια στο στενο,αν δεν βγαλεις ακρη τα ξαναλεμε


Ναι από Λαμια είμαι... ωραία σε ευχαριστω παρά πολύ θα το πάω τη Δευτέρα και θα ενημερώσω..ευχαριστω και πάλι για τη βοηθεια


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## pliktras

Καλησπέρα φίλε.Ο διάδρομος σου έχει μια πλακέτα μακρόστενη σαν αυτή s-l225.jpg
Πρώτα από όλα το σετ πλακέτα μοτέρ είναι αυτό που λέμε κλασική περίπτωση βλάβης.Τη μια χαλάει η πλακέτα και κάνει αστάθεια το ΣΑΕ και πρέπει να κάτσεις να φτιάξεις φίλτρα κλπ και την άλλη το μοτέρ.Πας το μοτέρ σε ένα μάστορα στην Αθήνα(3 κάνουν περιελίξεις dc από όσο ξέρω ) και βλέπουν μοτέρ 130v και αρχίζουν και λένε δεν έχει τίποτα(σε πάρα πολλές περιπτώσεις κιόλας είναι ξεκάθαρα το μοτέρ και αυτοί λένε ότι είναι οκ, Έλα όμως που δεν είναι δικιά μου δουλειά να το φτιάξω ) ή άντε να στο κάνουν περιέλιξη και πας πάνω το βάζεις και κάνει τα ίδια και ποιον να κυνηγησεις μετα.Αν ο μάστορας δεν πάει εκεί με παλμογράφο  δουλειά δεν κάνει .Το μοτέρ αυτό εχει θερμικο που κόβει τα 230vac και αυτό γινεται σε περιπτωσεις ξεκάθαρα από χαλιά τάπητα(καθολου λίπανση ή σε χαλιά κατάσταση)ή όταν το μοτέρ είναι που λέμε κάρβουνο και τραβάει πολλά αμπέρ.Η πλακέτα που πήρες από το ebay να ξέρεις  είναι πιθανό να έχει πρόβλημα  γιατί είναι πολύ συνηθισμένο σε αυτές τις πλακέτες, ή θα κόβει τελείως ή θα σου  δουλεύει με σκαμπανεβάσματα (πρόβλημα αναδρασεως)Προσωπικά έχοντας  εμπειρία  σε διαδρόμους  και στο  συγκεκριμένο σετ, θα σου έλεγα να μην ασχοληθείς διότι  είμαι σίγουρος  ότι ούτε  τάπητα  έχεις αλλάξει  ούτε 
λάδωμα κάνεις  και άμα τα βάλεις όλα  κάτω θα πληρώσεις  πολλά και  δε θα έχεις διάδρομο (ή θα  δουλέψει για λίγο διάστημα  και πάλι  τα ίδια) Ότι χρειαστείς στείλε μήνυμα εγώ προσωπικά σε αυτό το μοντέλο επειδή το κόστος βγαίνει αρκετό για να είσαι μέσα στα όρια λειτουργίας οικιακού διαδρόμου, στους πελάτες λέω μην ασχοληθείτε .Κανεις δε μπορεί να δεχτεί ότι ένας οικιακός διάδρομος δουλεύει για συγκεκριμένους χρόνους συγκεκριμένα κιλά και θέλει συντήρηση (τάπητες λάδωμα κλπ ) Αν τους πω μια τιμή τροποποίησης της πλακέτας και μια τιμή τάπητα σου λέει παίρνω αλλο ε και μετά άμα ο πελάτης το αφήνει πάλι και σε κανά 6μηνο κάψει μοτέρ κλαφτα Χαράλαμπε.
Από τα χειρότερα σετ και κυρίως κακή σχεδίαση κυκλώματος ισχύος

----------

Κυριακίδης (24-02-19)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Σκυλομηχανήματα 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=viJq_lK2qIg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUm0V2Kz8kQ
Και μια ερώτηση φίλε Χρήστο , επειδή είμαι αυστηρά από τους λίγους ότι βλέπουν την νέα τεχνολογία ως αποτυχημένη και με το ένα μάτι. 
Μήπως γνωρίζεις αν παλιότερα υπήρχαν τα ίδια μηχανήματα επίσης αξιόπιστα ως προς το κύριο αποτέλεσμα που επιδιώκεται (σταθερότητα / ομαλότητα στροφών και ότι άλλο επιβάλλεται ) αλλά που να ήταν περισσότερο "μηχανικά "? (δηλαδή χωρίς πλακέτες ισχύος και ελέγχου ) και αν ναι θεωρείς ότι είχαν σοβαρά λειτουργικά προβλήματα ? και αν ναι ποια (μειονεκτήματα / πλεονεκτήματα μεταξύ αυτών ) καθώς και τι είδους μηχανισμούς είχαν. Δεν αναφέρομαι στις κατσαρές τρίχες όπως π.χ. ένδειξη στο καντράν για τα "χιλιόμετρα που διάνυσες " , ή ένδειξη "ταχύτητας συμβάντος" αλλά μόνο ως προς τα λειτουργικά αποτελέσματα ως συσκευή.

----------


## NEOMELOS

Φίλε Πέτρο, χρόνια τώρα ψάχνω έναν "ηλεκτρονικό" να μετατρέψει μία πλακέτα, (μαμά ή Κινέζικη) σε ένα απλό τροφοδοτικό που να δίνει τα volts και τα ampers που χρειάζονται για να κινείται το μοτέρ με αυξομείωση ταχύτητας με ένα απλό ποτενσιόμετρο. Και όχι όπως λες "τρίχες κατσαρές".
Ε δεν υπάρχει. Ή δεν θέλουνε να ασχοληθούν ή δεν ξέρουνε. Ή όπως λέει και ο Χρήστος πιο πάνω το κόστος βγαίνει "αρκετό". Γιατί άραγε;
Έτσι τραβιέμαι τη μία με αγορά Κινεζιές και την άλλη με αλλαγές ασφάλειες, γέφυρες, μόσφετ κλπ. 
Τώρα τελευταία περιμένω να παίξω και με αυτό.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NmAFZMAfH8

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αντώνη αυτά που ρωτάω έχουν να κάνουν με αντοχές και λύσεις καλύτερες από τις προυπάρχουσες , ενδεχομένως μπορεί να μην χρειάζεται να είναι καν ηλεκτρονικές . 
Σεβαστοί οι κατασκευαστές αυτών των μηχανημάτων αλλά πιστεύω δεν "ψάχνουν" ή δεν ενδιαφέρονται ποιο σύστημα ανάλογα την κατηγορία που ανήκει θα ήταν καλύτερο , είτε από την άποψη να μην χαλάει εύκολα . αλλά και αν χαλάσει να είναι προσιτό να φτιαχτεί από τον καθένα και να μην έχουν το γνωστό "κλείδωσε " , "καλέστε το service " , "και φέρτε ταυτόχρονα ένα κάρο λεφτά για να δουλέψει ".
Ο Ηλεκτρονικός είναι εξπέρ στον τομέα του , δεν είναι απαραίτητα εξπέρ και σε άλλες λύσεις μηχανικές π.χ (ένα απειροελάχιστο παράδειγμα )?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auptAkUk-fQ (το σύστημα αυτό θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί για προστασία του αριστερού μοτέρ από μεγάλο ζόρι .... άπαξ και ανέβει κάποιος που τρώει 150 κιλά γαριδάκια την ημέρα , άμα θέλει ας το κάψει το μοτέρ ..... εσείς κύριοι κατασκευαστές τι κάνετε? θερμικό προστασίας ? ή άλλες προστασίες ? καλό το ανέκδοτο ) 
Απλά από πλευράς μου θέλω να γνωρίζω ποιοι περιορισμοί / κανόνες ασφαλείας τίθενται ως "προδιαγραφές" σε τέτοιες (π.χ. το βίντεο παραπάνω με τον σκύλο .... αυτός αν σκοντάψει θα βρεθεί με το κεφάλι καρφωμένος στο έδαφος ) συσκευές ώστε να τις λάβω υπόψιν .

----------


## NEOMELOS

Προχθές που μπήκα σε ένα μαγαζί για να ρωτήσω για μηχανικό διάδρομο, ο υπάλληλος μου απάντησε, "τι να τον κάνεις όταν με 500 ευρό παίρνεις ηλεκτρικό".
Κάπου την πατήσαμε με την τεχνολογία. Και μάλιστα αντί να μας βγαίνει φτηνότερη σε πολλά είναι ακριβότερη. 
Δεν ξέρω αν θα το προλάβω αλλά πιστεύω και εύχομαι ότι θα *ξανα* εμφανιστεί ο κατασκευαστής που θα χρησιμοποιήσει πάλι βίδες στην συναρμολόγηση, είτε μίξερ είναι αυτό είτε κάδος πλυντηρίου είτε αυτοκίνητο.(δεν ξέρω αν βάζουν πλέον μπουζόκλειδο και κατσαβίδι στα παρελκόμενα).
Θα ξανα ανακαλύψουν την απλότητα.
555.jpg

Βέβαια είμαι οπαδός της τεχνολογίας αλλά θαρρείς κάπου έχει ξεστρατίσει και ακολουθεί τις εντολές του μάρκετινγκ.
Δε βρίσκω λογικό ένα ηλεκτρικό αυτοκίνητο να έχει διπλάσια τιμή από ένα συμβατικό, μία καφετιέρα-σιδερώστρα-μίξερ 500 ευρό και ένα κινητό 1000.

----------


## pliktras

Παιδιά ο Κινέζος έχει λύση σε μια απλή πλακέτα που να δίνει κίνηση σε μοτέρ 180v μέσω ποτενσιομετρου με κανά 50€Αυτη είναι αλλά δεν την  έχω δοκιμάσει ποτέ 71w044+Ua9L._SX425_.jpg.Εγω προσωπικά κάθομαι να κατασκευάσω  κάτι μονο αν ο άλλος πληρώσει.Πιο εύκολο μου είναι να πάρω μια οποιαδήποτε πλακέτα διαδρόμο να την τροποποίησω και να τις δινω εγώ εντολές, παρά να κάτσω να φτιάξω εξαρχής μια όταν ο άλλος δεν πρόκειται να πληρώσει.Ενα απλό ρυθμισμα μοτέρ σε στροφές γίνεται με πολύ απλά πραγματα.Το θέμα είναι να κάτσει κάποιος να κάνει ένα κύκλωμα σωστό Σαε όχι να πηγαίνει του κουτουρου ένα μοτέρ.Αν θέλει κάποιος μια απλή πλακέτα δοκιμασμένη και να βάλει ποτενσιόμετρο του προτείνω αυτή images.jpeg
Απλά βάζεις 230v ένα ποτενσιόμετρο 10κ και κοντρολαρεις το μοτέρ άνετα και σωστα

----------


## NEOMELOS

Την προτείνεις αλλά πες ότι έχει αρχική 250 λίρες, με έκπτωση 150 ευρό και ας έχει υλικά με το ζόρι 10-15 ευρό.
Έτσι συμφωνώ μαζί σου ότι δεν αξίζει να επισκευαστεί ο διάδρομος, άμα έχεις πλακέτα ιμάντες καρβουνάκια και εργατικά κανα 400άρι, τα βάζεις στην τσέπη και πας με τις άλλες γριές για περπάτημα στη "Λεωφόρο Bypass" (όταν δε βρέχει).

----------


## pliktras

Εγώ λέω για κάποιον που θέλει μια πλακέτα καλή και απλή στο να βάλει άμεσα ένα ποτενσιομετρο.Εννοειται ότι ποτέ δεν έχω αγοράσει καινούργια  πλακέτα.Σιγα μην πάω να δώσω  αυτά που ζητάνε όταν  στη συγκεκριμένη  να τη φτιάξω  μου κοστιζει τσαμπα.Παντα επισκευή συμφέρει ή τροποποίηση  . Σαν άτομο έχω μικρό κερδος σε ότι αφορά τα ηλεκτρονικά.Αλλα ένας διάδρομος  θέλει  και αλλα πράγματα  που δεν εξαρτώνται από εμένα .Πχ αν χρειάζεται το μοτέρ επισκευή και τάπητας αλλαγή τότε το κόστος ανεβαίνει έτσι και αλλιώς πολλές φορές με αυτά τα λεφτά τους λέω πάρτε εναν καινουργιο.Δε μπορώ να μην πω τα στραβά και αυτά που θέλουνε συντήρηση.Πανε άλλοι που δεν έχουν ιδέα από ηλεκτρονικά μπαίνουν σε ένα φόρουμ καλή ώρα και λένε ρίχνει ασφάλεια.Και τους λένε άλλαξε το διακοπτικο και θα παίξει .Αλλά το γ#€νο πώς κάηκε ;;;;Δεν το ψάχνει κανείς...Ουτε ψάχνει αν θέλει λίπανση 
ούτε αν ο διάδρομος θέλει τάπητα ούτε  αν το μοτέρ είναι  οκ .Οποτε παρά να τα τσεπωσω σε μια επισκευή και να μου λέει ο πελάτης σε 1-2 μήνες κάηκε πάλι του λεω οτι χρειάζεται καταλαβαινει το κόστος και βλέπει άμα τον συμφέρει.Σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις συμφέρει η αλήθεια είναι αλλά σε αλλες πάλι τα δίνουν τα λεφτά και σου λέει μετά ε θα έπαιρνα καινούργιο με αυτά.Οποτε το αφήνω πάνω τους.

----------


## NEOMELOS

Τελικά αυτό που είδα στο youtube το εφάρμοσα στον ταλαίπωρο διάδρομο και λειτούργησε.
Με ένα SCRΚαταγραφή.JPGστα 11 ευρό και μία γέφυρα KBPC5010 1000 με 1,5 ευρό το μηχάνημα δουλεύει.
Μέτρησα τις θερμοκρασίες των εξαρτημάτων και κυμαίνονται γύρω στους 35 βαθμούς με ψηλότερη αυτή του κινητήρα.
Ο κινητήρας είναι 180V - 2.2HP (υποτίθεται, κινέζικος γαρ).
Όλα καλά μέχρι στιγμής αλλά ο κινητήρας εμφανίζει έναν βόμβο. Όχι θόρυβο λειτουργίας αλλά έναν βόμβο σαν μετασχηματιστής. Καταλαβαίνω ότι η διάταξη δεν είναι σωστή αλλά τι προβλήματα μπορεί να δημιουργήσει; Να κάψει το μοτέρ, τη γυναίκα μου, το σπίτι;
 Υπάρχει τρόπος εύκολος και οικονομικός για να βελτιωθεί η κατασκευή;

----------

